# 1st 2 custom 89FT flat cars go into service



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Well today i put the 1st 2 of what i hope will be 20 custom built TTX trailer train flat cars into service. these cars came out sweet, they roll on USA trucks there built out of alum shell and reinforced with steel and are 36 inchs long. * *The 2 together are over 6FT in length and can handle 3-53 ft trailers per pr. also next few cars will have 2 45 ft trailers on them as im in the proscess of cutting trailers down rite now. these cars were designed to take a min of a 10 ft dia curve, but on my RR 20 will be min. also have a draw bar for the cars that will run in PRs. decal and paint work came out sweet and i found out that TTX has a draw bar patent on them as well, interesting info.*


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

MORE...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't understand??? Why wasn't they photographed on the RR?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 05/09/2009 4:46 PM
I don't understand??? Why wasn't they photographed on the RR?


Im workin on it, Im workin on it... we all dont work as quick as you do. HA HA HA


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Got it... the rails are vertical...


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

They look so nice I didn't notice there was no track!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty just could not bring himself to say, very cool Nick, those are bigger than the ones I have! 

Marty, you can state that you are envious of Nick's cars, I certainly am!!!! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick and I had talked about them before. I would like to see how they was bent. I have a bender in the shop. 
Nick knows I worship the asphalt he walks on.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 05/10/2009 7:12 AM
Nick and I had talked about them before. I would like to see how they was bent. I have a bender in the shop. 
Nick knows I worship the asphalt he walks on.




HE HE HE.........


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Pardon my ignorance, but whose trailers are you using Nick? And you are cutting them down to make them shorter? 

Very cool.



Regards, Greg


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

OH MY!!! Those are amazing. I MUST have more details on construction!!!!!! More photos, PLEASE!!! 

I am in awe, they are beautiful. 

Matt


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I should let Nick answer, but those are A______ trailors and its very easy to cut them down into 45fters. I did an artical few years back. 
Takes about 30 mins.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 05/10/2009 7:29 AM
Pardon my ignorance, but whose trailers are you using Nick? And you are cutting them down to make them shorter? 

Very cool.



Regards, Greg






*Greg, Marty is correct that they are 53 ft arisotcraft roadrailer trailers and yes Marty i can say their name without losing my lunch....HE HE HE. The next cars to be finished will have 2 trailers per single car so trailers need to be shortened to 40 or 45 ft'er so i will be able to install 2 on one car. I will repaint them i think for UPS or some other trucking outfits but i also wish to repaint some of the 53ft'ers as well to make them look different from one and other...this is the 1st time ive cut up anything new so im nervous but we will see how they come out. I plan to run these cars inter mixed with my stack cars so it should make an impressive and relyable running train cause the cars are so heavy. I received my Bradons weathering system the other day along with a new airbrush so i'm going to practice on a 5 pack of USA husky stack cars to see if i can weather them.







*


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If my math is correct, those two cars work out to over 6' long, correct? A string of 20 of those is going to be one incredible sight. Heck, those two are an incredible sight in their own right. Very cool! 

Later, 

K


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick 
I'm proud of ya. they are only toys. 
I made some CPS vans because the legal page of UPS made me nervous when tring to copy their logos. 
. So I named mine Carrie P.S. after my wife. 

Wait till you try to store these. 

BTY why are you building that on the floor????


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Man picky picky. These cars are great. I need a few. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick 
I sent you a couple of e-mails? did you get them?


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

These great looking cars are way to long for most garden railways but I like to see the more modern rolling stock. It would be great to see as many of these long cars running on Marty's railroad this fall. Can you tell us who is the builder?

Tom Thornton


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

nice!!! now you made me want to build some 89 footers too Nick...one day i shall..one day...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom 
there ya go Nick can bring them and run them with mine. 
I'd like to see the coupler set up. I have 789 boxes with longer USAT metal couplers . 
I'm sure he will supply us with a video


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 05/10/2009 10:18 AM
Nick 
I'm proud of ya. they are only toys. 
I made some CPS vans because the legal page of UPS made me nervous when tring to copy their logos. 
. So I named mine Carrie P.S. after my wife. 

Wait till you try to store these. 

BTY why are you building that on the floor????








Kevin this will be impressive train when complete i hope. Marty UPS decals are made so i will try them and see. i will be storing these in a custom wooden boxs that will fit 10 cars each that way it will be easy to transport them without damage, trailer will be stored on shelfs. my brother is working on these boxs as we speak and ive had good luck using custom wood boxs with handles for my locos. also not working on floor, my work bench has a carpet on it to keep fron srcatching stuff.you know me MR anal he he he.. RJ







other Kevin go for it there SWEET.......... and Tom thse cars will have no issues running on my layout when completed or alot of others as they can go around 10ft dia if need be, but you would probably be rite, they would look silly doing so..
Nick


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,

maybe once my layout is done completely you can take a day and come down when im having one of my open houses here and we can run some of these puppies together. I got a pretty big passing siding to fill now with the new layout. Built it for those long intermodal trains. Check out the progress thread in the Track and Roadbed section!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By yutzk on 05/10/2009 7:46 PM
Nick,

maybe once my layout is done completely you can take a day and come down when im having one of my open houses here and we can run some of these puppies together. I got a pretty big passing siding to fill now with the new layout. Built it for those long intermodal trains. Check out the progress thread in the Track and Roadbed section! 






Kevin,
Let me know were, and when and i'l be there. looks like a great place to run big trains. great joib


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

Any info on the construction? Looks sweet!


----------

